# Installer X11



## mac_fab (28 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens juste de m'appercevoir que X11 n'était pas installé sur mon nouveau mac...

Y-a-t il un moyen simple de l'installer sans suivre les folles indications du site XFree86 ? Sans ça je suis bon pour y passer la nuit...

Merci


----------



## ericb2 (28 Août 2006)

ericb->mac_fab

Nous avons un HowTo pour installer OpenOffce.org, et la première partie ne parle que de X11.

C'est ici -> *HowTo X11*


En espérant que cela t'aide. Sinon, recontacte moi ;-)


----------



## mac_fab (28 Août 2006)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> ericb->mac_fab
> 
> Nous avons un HowTo pour installer OpenOffce.org, et la premi&#232;re partie ne parle que de X11.
> 
> ...



Merci ericb2, mais : .sxw => OpenOffice <= X11 et je n'ai plus X11... tu aurais peut-&#234;tre un autre format, stp ?

Si je refais une install avec le DVD de Tiger en ne s&#233;lectionnant "que" X11 et le minimum, il se passe quoi ? 

en fait ce que je cherche &#224; faire, c'est piloter de mon mac un pc sous linux (ubuntu) pour lequel je n'ai pas d'&#233;cran. j'ai pens&#233; &#224; installer un serveur VNC sous linux, mais apparemment je suis trop nul pour y parvenir, alors je vais essayer de me rabattre sur un bon vieux xeyes qui ferait l'affaire, mais pour cela il me faudra X11...

si vous avez d'autres id&#233;es...


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Août 2006)

pour installer x11 depuis le dvd de tiger tu ne refais pas un install

1) tu mets le dvd dans le lecteur
2) tu ouvres le DVD (tu ne boot pas dessus)
3) tu ouvres le paquet "install only bundle software" (un truc dans ce genre)
4) tu selectionnes le paquet X11user.pkg 
5) tu installes X11


----------



## mac_fab (28 Août 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> pour installer x11 depuis le dvd de tiger tu ne refais pas un install
> 
> 1) tu mets le dvd dans le lecteur
> 2) tu ouvres le DVD (tu ne boot pas dessus)
> ...



pas de trace d'x11 dans le bundled software... je craque... :mouais:


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Août 2006)

tu as une version de Tiger achet&#233;e en bundle(1)  ou c'est tiger fournit avec le systeme (2)

1)dans le dvd tiger tu as un paquet appel&#233; en fait "optionals install" tu fait installer puis dans le menu application tu ouvres l'onglet et tu choisis x11

ou sinon directement depuis le dvd tu clic sur le dossier system, puis installation puis packages et enfin x11user.pkg
2) regarde sur les autres CD forunit avec ton mac CD2 et CD3

avec la miniature tu devrais y arriver


----------



## FjRond (29 Août 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> tu as une version de Tiger achetée en bundle(1)  ou c'est tiger fournit avec le systeme (2)
> 
> 1)dans le dvd tiger tu as un paquet appelé en fait "optionals install" tu fait installer puis dans le menu application tu ouvres l'onglet et tu choisis x11
> 
> ...


Tout à fait ça.
Install_X11


----------



## ericb2 (29 Août 2006)

ericb->mac_fab

Desole, j'ai donné l'URL de l'original (pour ceux qui veulent traduire le document).

Le .pdf est là : *HowTo au format .pdf*

Toutes mes excuses pour le mismatch


----------



## mac_fab (29 Août 2006)

Merci pour votre aide. J'ai finalement réussi à trouver le package sur le DVD Tiger, mais le truc bizarre c'est que le folder dans lequel se trouve le package ne s'affiche pas dans le Finder, j'ai donc du utiliser "Aller à" puis taper tout le path... Bref, c'est fait et ça marche.  

Je pense que je posterai bientôt pour xeyes ou VNC... :rose:


----------



## FjRond (30 Août 2006)

mac_fab a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que je posterai bientôt pour xeyes ou VNC... :rose:


Pour xeyes, il suffit de taper xeyes dans un xterm (terminal qui s'ouvre avec X11).
Pour ne plus avoir d'xterm à l'ouverture d'X11:

```
$ sudo pico /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
password:
```
Et commenter la ligne 29 avec un # comme ceci :

```
# xterm &
```
Pour ouvrir un programme depuis le terminal sans avoir à saisir tout son chemin, mettre dans son .profile (pour bash) :

```
export DISPLAY=:0
```
Il n'y a plus qu'à lancer depuis le Terminal:

```
$ xeyes
```
À condition que X11 soit ouvert.


----------



## mac_fab (30 Août 2006)

en fait VNC est int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; Ubuntu, donc aucun soucis...


----------



## ericb2 (30 Août 2006)

ericb->fab_mac

si c'est une Debian,  il doit y avoir un fichier /etc/hosts.allow

et l'adresse ip de la machine Mac doit s'y trouver.

Sinon, peut-être que tu as oublie de configurer ton client/serveru ssh sous Linux ... Mais je peux te garantir que ca marche dans les deux sens


----------



## Phoque (23 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
je suis nouveau sur ce site et  recherche une solution à mon prob.
J'ai un Mac Book Pro et veux utiliser Open Office comme sur mon vieil iMac DV.
Open Office cherche :love: X11 désespérément.
J'ai suivi les instructions pour xcode tool, la procédure s'exécute sans erreur.
Résultat : toujours X11 inexistant.
Ou me trompje ?


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2006)

As-tu seulement lu les posts qui pr&#233;c&#232;dent et les liens vers lesquels ils pointent ?
Ou fais une succincte recherche dans les forums ?

Reprenons : on prend le DVD d'installation de Tiger, on rep&#232;re les paquetages de X11 et on les installe. Soit on sait faire (il suffit de fourrager dans le DVD pour les trouver) soit on utilise Pacifist qui permet de les retrouver un peu plus rapidement.


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Octobre 2006)

mac_fab a dit:


> Merci ericb2, mais : .sxw => OpenOffice <= X11 et je n'ai plus X11... tu aurais peut-&#234;tre un autre format, stp ?
> 
> Si je refais une install avec le DVD de Tiger en ne s&#233;lectionnant "que" X11 et le minimum, il se passe quoi ?
> 
> ...


Alors tu n'a pas besoin d'X11 : tu lance le serveur VNC sur ton Ubuntu puis tu utilise Chicken of the vnc sur ton mac


----------



## Thierry6 (24 Octobre 2006)

ou VNCThing ou VNCDimension qui sont aussi tr&#232;s bien et qui ne n&#233;cessitent pas plus X11.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je me greffe à ce fil X11 pour vous demander conseil.
Pour la mise à jour de X11, Apple précise ceci :



> This update addresses several issues in the X11 for Mac OS X package, enabling it to better handle:
> 	GLX stereo visuals
> 	offscreen rendering to GLX Pbuffers and Pixmaps
> 
> ...



Faut-il entrer cette ligne de code dans le Terminal ou dans le Xtrem ?

Merci.

C'moon.


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2006)

C'est pareil.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2006)

Merci.

Comme ça, j'ai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui.  

Sinon, X11 nouvelle version est à déconseiller pour l'instant sur Mac Intel, surtout aux utilisateurs d'OpenOffice. Un problème de police empêche de nombreux programmes de se lancer.  

Je suis revenu au X11 fourni avec mon DVD d'installation.

C'moon.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

Chez moi OOo (2.0.4) fonctionne mais il était déjà installé au moment de l'upgrade de X11 et avait déjà incorporé les fontes systèmes.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Chez moi OOo (2.0.4) fonctionne mais il était déjà installé au moment de l'upgrade de X11 et avait déjà incorporé les fontes systèmes.



Moi aussi, OOo 2.0.4 était déja installé ainsi que les fontes systèmes, mais je suis sur Intel, est-ce ton cas ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)

Non, PPC. Tu penses que ça peut jouer?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Non, PPC. Tu penses que ça peut jouer?



Oui, c'est uniquement la version Intel de X11 (1.1.2) qui est touchée. Mais cela fonctionne pour Gimp.

C'moon.


----------



## iScream (5 Novembre 2006)

Une petite question... Est-il possible d'installer X11 sans passer par le programme d'installation ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

Si tu as Mac OS X 10.3.x tu dois le t&#233;l&#233;charger sur le site d'apple.
Si tu as Mac OS X 10.4.x *tu dois* utiliser l'installeur X11 livr&#233; sur le DVD de Tiger.


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2006)

iScream a dit:


> Une petite question... Est-il possible d'installer X11 sans passer par le programme d'installation ?


Si tu aimes faire les choses toi-même, tu peux télécharger les sources de X11 (va voir ici) et essayer de les recompiler tout seul comme un grand.
Tu peux aussi le faire avec Fink ou MacPorts, avec plus de facilité dans la mesure où les paquets de sources sont déjà préparés pour une compilation facilitée.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

Je n'étais pas sûr mais je pensais qu'il parlait de l'installeur de Mac OS X. Planté encore une fois


----------



## quetzal (19 Décembre 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> pour installer x11 depuis le dvd de tiger tu ne refais pas un install
> 
> 1) tu mets le dvd dans le lecteur
> 2) tu ouvres le DVD (tu ne boot pas dessus)
> ...



Si vous avez le CD fourni avec les nouveaux MacBook (c'est mon cas), surtout ne pas ouvrir le paquet "install only bundle software", car cela n'aboutirait qu'à réinstaller des applications secondaires de Mac, style Garage Band, iDVD, etc. Cela m'a fait perdre une demi-heure, où je n'avais plus qu'à observer la réinstallation de ces programmes. Mais pas de trâce de X11.

Allez plutôt chercher X11User dans le dossier, tel que décrit par un autre utilisateur plus haut.


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Décembre 2006)

Bien vu!   en fait que je disais "ouvrir" je voulais dire "afficher le contenu du paquet" afin d'acceder au fichier X11User. Merci à toi d'avoir corriger ce petit lapsus


----------



## coolstork (20 Décembre 2006)

Désolé d'en rajouter mais je suis en galère pour installer X 11. 

En fait j'ai installé X11 il y a deux semaines pur pouvoir utiliser open office et comme j'ai trouvé un autre logiciel convenant mieux à mes besoins (Neo office) J'ai désinstallé Open Office et X 11. 

Maintenant j'aimerai utiliser Gimpshop mais il faut que je réinstalle X11, sauf que j'ai bau suivre la procédure que vous me prpoosez, tout se passe normalement (le logiciel d'install me dis que X 11 a été installé avec succès) mais en fait il n'en est rien ! Je ne trouve pas X11 ni dans Applications ni dans Utilitaires et gimpshop refuse de se lance car il réclame X 11 !

Peut être aije mal désinstallé X11 ! mais je n'en trouve plus aucune trace quand je fais une recherche. 

Bref je galère, merci de me sauver 


T


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Décembre 2006)

Va donc lire *ceci*. 
Et avant de charger X11, retire le X11User.pkg qui se trouve dans /Biblioth&#232;que/Receipts


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Décembre 2006)

En fait le hic c'est que tu crois r&#233;installer X11User mais ce n'est pas le cas. Pour que ton installation soit correcte il te faut enlever le paquet situer dans ton dossier Biblioth&#232;que (celle du syst&#232;me, pas celle de ton dossier home)/Receipts/X11User.pkg. Sinon lors de l'installe le syst&#232;me "voit" ce paquet et crois que X11 est dj&#224; installe et ach&#232;le la proc&#232;dure d'install sans rien faire

grill&#233;...


----------



## coolstork (21 Décembre 2006)

Hello les gars !

Merci pour votre aide mais malheureusement, cela n'a pas fonctionné. Du coup j'ai contacté une amie qui bosse dans un apple store aux US, elle ma envoyé le programme X11 et je l'ai simplement copié dans mon dossier utilitaire et ca fonctionne, pour l'instant en tout cas !!!!

Merci quand même pour votre aide et je me permettrais surement de vous recontacter lpour d'autres conseils.


A+ 

T


----------

